# [Hannover] Wer möchte etwas schwarz eloxieren lassen?



## Quen (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, etwas eloxieren (schwarz) zu lassen. Jedoch habe ich leider nicht genug um den Mindestauftragswert zu erfüllen. 

Möchte noch jemand etwas eloxieren lassen und sich mit mir die Kosten anteilig teilen?

Bitte PM!

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Deistersause (17. März 2004)

ja, gerne, wär geil :-D

Wie hoch ist der Mindestauftragswert? Wo machen lassen?
Ich wollte meinen Rahmen sowieso lackieren lassen, als ist er schon angeschliffen (aber das sehr "unschön"). Was müssen für Vorarbeiten gemacht werden, bzw. wären empfehlenswert? Machen die das oder muss ich das selbst machen *schnauzevoll*?

Wenn das mit den Kosten mein Budget nicht übersteigt, hätte ich gleich noch einen dritten Mit-Eloxierer am Start...

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (17. März 2004)

Hey!

Kostet wohl mind. 40 â¬, allerdings kann man dafÃ¼r "ne ganze Menge" eloxieren lassen. Denke mal das es wohl nicht viel teurer werden wird.

Keine Ahnung inwiefern der Rahmen vorbereitet sein muss, aber frag doch einfach mal bei

Bunte + Co. MetalloberflÃ¤chenveredelung - GmbH & Co. KG., (05 11) 49 20 65

nach - die sollten das wissen.

Da ich nur zwei kleine Schellen zu eloxieren hab, ist mir 40 â¬ alleine zu viel 

WÃ¤r super wenns klappt!

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------

